# Newborn puppy coat



## Chicagogirl1980 (Aug 15, 2021)

Happy Sunday everyone... I hope this message finds you all in great spirits & health. So i have a new born female Vizsla that has strange markings. Mother amd father are both purebred shorthairs. Has anyone seen this coloration/markings on a new born?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It’s normal for newborn vizslas to look like they have stripes. The coat will quickly change.


----------



## Chicagogirl1980 (Aug 15, 2021)

texasred said:


> It’s normal for newborn vizslas to look like they have stripes. The coat will quickly change.


Thank you so much for your reply. I am a first time breeder, so I am sure many more question to come. For a moment, I thought my little pink girl looked like a chipmunk 🤣.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

to me, it just looks like puppy wrinkles, as soon as she fills out on mothers milk her coat will even out..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

..but I will also say, she/he looks like the runt of the litter, how' s pup getting on ?


----------



## Chicagogirl1980 (Aug 15, 2021)

Pups are all doing amazing and about 1 week away from going to their fur-ever home. Now i am struggling in which female i want to keep. 3 girls with 3 different personalities. If you had to pick would you select 
a. On the Smaller side, but nice even coat, great demeaner slow to apprach new things and objects but quickly takes to it. Loves to play with her litter mates more than toys. Loves to be inqusitive and cries when until she gets picked up and put in something cuddly to sleep.

B. A happy all around go lucky girl who has a lighter color coat, over the top sweet disposition and is interested in being by you than anything else. Loves kisses and being held. Loves being in her back and definitely submissive. 
C. Darker color coat female, oerfect stance, great point skills already, little independent. Likes to be on her back but doesnt love it. Can be assertive to get something but gentle and likes to entertain herself with toys. First ine 100% potty trained at 7.5 weeks old from the girls. She doesn't whine or fuss about anything.


----------



## Chicagogirl1980 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is this your first litter?
If you do not know which pup would best fit your family. It’s best to pay someone to temperament test each put in the litter.

The HVF does not allow the sale of puppies/dogs on the forum. I’ve been very lenient, in allowing this post to stay. So as long as it only information you need, it can stay. Any hint of advertising this litter on the forum, or in private messages. I will forced to remove all of your forum privileges, and this post.


----------

